

Write If You Want Work - byrneseyeview
http://www.infomarketingblog.com/write/

======
byrneseyeview
Incidentally, the company I work for is hiring, and if someone wants to tackle
the JWT challenge, I'd be really happy to see a resume, too. Email address is
in the profile.

